# Any 10-50kW EV controllers+motors for sale



## pranavshah84 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi,
Looking to get my hand on any used EV controllers+ motors (preferably ac motors) for a personal EV project. Please reply if you have any for sale.
Thx.


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi. I've got an Ansaldo 30kW nominal 60 kW peak AC motor and controller with documentation. It came from a running Fiat Doblo 5 gear car.

It is available for sale. It ran between 70.000 and 80.000 km. You buy as is.

Where are you located? I can ship world wide.


----------



## pranavshah84 (Apr 23, 2017)

Unit will have to be shipped to San Jose. Can you please provide a quote? We are looking to do this for a personal project - so not looking to spend a lot of money behind it.

Were you using this for a personal project? 
Where do you ship it from?


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

pranavshah84 said:


> Unit will have to be shipped to San Jose. Can you please provide a quote? We are looking to do this for a personal project - so not looking to spend a lot of money behind it.
> 
> Were you using this for a personal project?
> Where do you ship it from?


I harvested them for my car, I have Fiat Doblo (the Ram Doblo in the US) and stubled upon a few sets of motors and controllers from Ansaldo. I was able to buy the lot.

I ship from The Netherlands, Europe. 

Can you send me your address details (by e-mail) so I can ask a forwarder what the price would be. Be aware that the shipment has a weight of about 150 kilo (~ 330 lbs).

With kind regards,


----------



## pranavshah84 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi JeroenK,

I'll need these items delivered to San Jose, California.
Can you please provide me a quote for the motor + controller and a seperate quote for shipping it?

Also, can you please provide me your email address? I don't know how to find that through diyelectriccar profile.

Pranav


----------



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Did you get my message?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## linda2000 (Dec 30, 2018)

JeroenK said:


> Did you get my message? FMovies YesMovies SolarMovie
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Anyone want my 914 EV? All the info is on Craigslist here


----------

